# Foxy, sure... Accurate, no...



## Faust (Dec 1, 2012)

Media tie-ins are nothing new to the model kit world. Replicas of famous TV and film cars have always been a big thing for model makers, and this practice continues with Round 2’s “Supernatural” 4-door Impala. Howevever, there’s another kind of media tie in that’s a lot less common, and that’s making a famous person’s car into a kit.

One great example of this is the “Foxy Vette”, which was a Barris-designed custom Corvette made especially for media darling Farrah Fawcett back in the late ‘70s! This one-off creation was immortalized, kinda, by AMT at the end of that decade, and the model since become something of a rarity. It’s been a grail of mine for quite some time now, and I was thrilled when my brother gave me one for my Birthday this past summer.

To see how AMT captured this moment in media history, check out the Out of Box review for the Foxy Vette at the link below!

AMT 1/25 “Farrah’s Foxy Vette” (OOB)


----------



## Milton Fox Racing (May 27, 2014)

I'm sorry what where you saying....


----------



## scotpens (Sep 6, 2003)

Faust said:


> To see how AMT captured this moment in media history, check out the Out of Box review for the Foxy Vette at the link below!
> 
> AMT 1/25 “Farrah’s Foxy Vette” (OOB)


Think I'll pass on that one. The kit sounds like an absolute piece of crap.

BTW, there's a factual error in the article. Adam says: "This one-of-a-kind set of wheels was created by a star himself: George Barris (of Batmobile, Beatnik Bandit and so-many-others fame)." The Beatnik Bandit was the creation of Ed "Big Daddy" Roth.

EDIT: I notified the gentleman of his error by email -- and he corrected it within minutes. Ain't that a kick in the head!


----------



## irishtrek (Sep 17, 2005)

I had that very same kit once upon a time many, many years ago, not sure what happened to it. And those wheels look to me like Vectors which were used on the General Lee.


----------



## 88cruise (Oct 7, 2020)

Faust said:


> Media tie-ins are nothing new to the model kit world. Replicas of famous TV and film cars have always been a big thing for model makers, and this practice continues with Round 2’s “Supernatural” 4-door Impala. Howevever, there’s another kind of media tie in that’s a lot less common, and that’s making a famous person’s car into a kit.
> 
> One great example of this is the “Foxy Vette”, which was a Barris-designed custom Corvette made especially for media darling Farrah Fawcett back in the late ‘70s! This one-off creation was immortalized, kinda, by AMT at the end of that decade, and the model since become something of a rarity. It’s been a grail of mine for quite some time now, and I was thrilled when my brother gave me one for my Birthday this past summer.
> 
> ...


Faust, First. Thanks for sharing this Cool Kit of the Foxy Vette I love Farrah with us modelers.
Yes, AMT & MPC both were doing some very thin shoddy streyne model kits back in the early 70s' & late 70s'. And, they weren't very accurate either. I bought6 some back then like a 69' Camero, 70' Barracuda, The Charlie's Angles Van tie in that they put out. I think that it was either MPC or AMT back in 79' or late 80s'. Sorry that kit was built & long gone! I think that I was so disappointed that I simply got bored of it & threw it out. From the TV series stand point Charlies Angles Aron Spelling Production there was no such thing that I am aware of. It might have been a George Barris tie-in & promotional vechical that was built to capitalize on the hype at that time. Mine was painted in lilac purple testors brand bottle paint. No primer at all. 88 cruise


----------



## Milton Fox Racing (May 27, 2014)

Did you keep any photos of the build process?


----------



## Faust (Dec 1, 2012)

Milton Fox Racing said:


> Did you keep any photos of the build process?


I haven't even started to build this one yet. I'm not sure I will, either. It's going to be a massive pain in the backside to get it looking right. Just doing the fur interior is going to be nearly impossible. 

If I ever do build it, though, you can be sure it'll be fully documented on the Lagoon!


----------



## Alien (Sep 5, 2001)

You could try replicating the fur look with Model railroad short static grass.
You would then have to spray it the appropriate colour as I don't think Farrah had shades of green.

But I do take your point, it does not look like a great kit.
It looks very soft. (In the molding.) Soft like Farrah herself.
(Note: I have no experience in how soft Farrah was. )


----------



## f1steph (Jan 9, 2003)

Gee.... Farrah was so gorgeous.... and I love her tiny voice also.......Hum. hum..... Oh the thread is about the Vette... Oh Ok., Right.... Nice car . Look, even if you can't reproduce the fur interior to be an exact replica. go ahead, do the best you can and see how it goes. I'm sure you can do a good job. It will look way better once assembled and painted than now in a box and in pieces.... Ya know, the kit won't get reissued in a better quality..... Don't let that stop you from building it the best you can....It's a unique kit car.


----------

